
Ask HN: Good Documentaries on Startup Failures? - Apocryphon
Alex Gibney&#x27;s The Inventor: Out for Blood is a great movie on Theranos, while General Magic is also solid, about a startup that failed but for very different reasons.<p>Slidebean&#x27;s Startup Forensics series is a decent YouTube series on short films about tech startups and larger companies that didn&#x27;t quite make it- I quite like the look into why Tilt failed:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UC4bq21IPPbpu0Qrsl7LW0sw<p>Does anyone have any recommendations?
======
random31415
1\. e-dreams -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/)

2\. startup.com -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/)

3\. Pirates of the silicon valley -
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/)

~~~
runawaybottle
I believe #2 is a mockumentary.

~~~
ryanmccullagh
#2 is a true story. GovWorks was a real startup.

After the company failed, the cofounder, Kaleil Isaza Tuzman, went on to
become a convicted felon as of 2017.

~~~
runawaybottle
Woah, in that case I might have to watch this all over again.

